# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  الشراب المعجزه

## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

*الشراب المعجزه .. مش هتصدق بيعمل ايه .. شارك المعلومة واكسب اجرها*









راس واحد شمندر + راس واحد جزر + تفاحة واحدة إغسلها جيداً وقطعها مع قشورها وضعها في المعصرة او الخلاط

ثم اشرب العصير في الحال

(تستطيع ان تضيف لها الليمون لتحسين النكهة مع العلم أن الطعم لا بأس به). 


فوائد هذا الشراب 

1. يوقف نمو الخلايا السرطانية
2. يحمي الكلية والبنكرياس والكبد من الامراض ويعالج القرحة
3. يقوي الرئة ويمنع مهاجمة القلب ويمنع ارتفاع الضغط
4. يقوي جهاز المناعة
5. يقوي البصر ويزيل الاحمرار والتعب والجفاف في العين
6. يساعد في ازالة التعب من جراء الرياضة الجسدية (آلام العضلات)
7. يزيل السم وآثاره * يساعد حركة الامعاء * يزيل الامساك * يجعل الجلد صحياً واكثر نضارة ويزيل حب الشباب
8. يحسن النفس ويزيل الرائحة الناتجة من سوء الهظم
9. يقلل ألم الحيض
10. يقلل حمى الفراش
11. مغذي عالي وفعال في تقليل الوزن
12. لا توجد أعراض جانبية.

يأخذ مرة واحدة قبل الفطور بساعة واحدة.

وللحصول على نتائج سريعة يمكن اخذه مرتين باليوم قبل الفطور وقبل العشاء.

لتحصل على تأثير جيد يجب شرب العصير بعد عصره مباشرة.

جربه وسوف تلاحظ تحسن جهازك المناعي بعد اسبوعين من العلاج. 



منقول

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الغالية

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

جزاكِ الله خيرا : )

----------

